# Purging air from canister filter



## edge3233 (Apr 12, 2005)

Maybe somebody can help out here. I have an Eheim 2260 running perfectly for about 2 years filtering my 225 gallon together with an FX5. I recently decided to move my FX5 to another tank and build a wet/dry filter out of Sterilite storage bins, some nylon pot scrubbers, and a used Mag pump. After connecting everything and working out the kinks, the 2260 started acting up. the output keeps spitting out tiny bubbles. I tried everything from cleaning the filter to turning off for 2 minutes ala FX5 to purge any trappped air inside. I checked my hose connections making sure there are no loose connections or anything. I'm running out of ideas.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Are you certain that the suction tube for the 2260 is not taking in any microbubbles caused by whatever you did with the output of the w/d?


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

I have noticed that if you have new bio media it contains a large amount of bubbles...

Like the poster above said ensure your hose fittings are tight and and the proper fightings going into the aquarium are well under the surface that its not sucking in air.

If your getting a small amount bubbles trickling out let it run for 24 hours.. be patient and then see how it goes. going from the self purging fx5 to their other filters made me pull my hair out also!!


----------



## edge3233 (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks for your suggestions. I ran it for 24 hours without touching it and now it works great. Thanks again.


----------

